# Mini Dairy goats for sale - Nebraska



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

We have a Nigerian cross doe for sale that just kidded Thanksgiving day ! We left one doe kid on her for her to raise and our selling them together for $250 - may consider offers.

We also have two kids from this past spring - now 7 months old and ready for breeding season, they are Nubian/Alpine/Nigie cross - from nice milking lines. Asking $150 each.

CAE test negative herd wide 2016 - all were disbuded and friendly. Located in south east Nebraska, Lincoln area. May be willing to drive out a little ways for cost of gas.

Check out our website for more info and pictures here - 

http://www.goatmilksoapshop.com/goats-for-sale/

For fastest response shoot me an email at - [email protected]

Thanks for looking !


----------

